# Spindrift 22 - Owners manual



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I purchased this boat last week. The boat is in need of cleanup work but is in fairly good shape. I would be interested to know if there is anyone who might could help me obtain an owner''s manual for this boat. My understanding is that Rebel Industries went out of business many years ago, making it impossible to contact the maker. Also any helpful information would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have one, Ill see if I can scan it and send it to you. It might take me a few day. Im glad to see Im not the only Spindrift 22 owner. 



Thanks,
Jonathan
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Standing Rigging*

Can anybody get me the length of the aft stay. mine was ran over by a lawnmower and I need the length of it for my spindrift 22


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean the backstay? I'd love to hear the story of how it was run over by a lawnmover.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat was being stored in an orange grove, and one of the grove tractors rand over the turnbuckle and stay.


----------



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

Wow, someone else has a spindrift 22! I have been searching high and low, and thus far limited success for any manual,literature available. Jim Taylor still answers emails but had no manuals etc. just scans of sales brochurs. He was the designer way back when they were still in business. The company still does business in Palmetto Florida under Precision Boatworks but dont admit to the old connections with starwind/spindrifts for some reason.

I am green with this posting thing, and I will catch on. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## electricc0wb0y (Apr 15, 2009)

Is anyone still in need of manuals? I recently purchased a Spindrift 22 that came with 'the manuals.' There is not much content.

P.S. Does anybody know where the hose for the bilge pump goes? Mine appears to plugged, but I'm wondering if its because its sitting on the trailer? Idk. I have opened the valve on the port side of the table.


----------



## smedleyludlow (May 31, 2009)

*re: owners manual for spindrift 22*

I also just bought a Spindrift 22, if you still have the scanned copy in your computer, could you please send it to me also? Thanks in advance.


----------



## electricc0wb0y (Apr 15, 2009)

I need to scan the copy. Did you buy the Spindrift 22 in Canastota, NY?


----------



## smedleyludlow (May 31, 2009)

*re: owners manual for spindrift 22*

Was there any progress on the owners manual for a spindrift 22? I have just about got all the bad fiberglass ground out, and am about ready to start lapping. I will be putting it in the water soon, and the owners manual info may be useful.


----------



## smedleyludlow (May 31, 2009)

*re: spindrift 22*

I am also in need of help, I bought a Spindrift 22 about 2 months ago, and have been cleaning it up and repairing some fiberglass. Specifically, on the poptop, there is a plastic pad on each side loosely held by 3 rather large machine screws. The forward poptop support tubes contact these pads and the end of these screws when folded down. I suspect there should be a bumper or cradle for the forward support tubes attached to these pads. Could anyone who has a Spindrift 22 please send me a pic of this area so I can rebuild/replace whatever should be there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoDestination (Mar 12, 2009)

*About the spindrift 22*

I am looking at purchasing a spindrift 22. have not looked at it yet so i have a few questions about it before i make the commute to check it out. Is it a centerboard? if so does it have any ballast? how does it sail? Displacement? anything else i need to know about. it is a 1984 what would be a reasonable price for one in ok condition? Thank You.


----------



## smedleyludlow (May 31, 2009)

*smedleyludlow*

re: buying a spindrift

Please email me at patent1hiwaay.net, I will give you my phone number and we can set up a time to talk.


----------



## Quivira (Nov 27, 2010)

I am thrilled to see other Sailing enthusiasts online.
I am considering buying a Spindrift 22 for a local source. The boat need some minor repairs. The man sailing it knows nothing about it. He took it as payment on a debt.

I have not sailed in many years and would like to know something about this model.
I would also like to find any literature on it as well.
If anyone can give me some guidance please do so.


----------



## djharding (Nov 28, 2010)

There used to be a "spindrift owners association" online, but it provided little info. I have owned mine 8 years (1986 model), replaced trailer with tandem axle trailer w/brakes, cleaned the sails, painted the outside, replaced lifelines and thats about it. Not much to the boat, shoal keel with swing down centerboard, sails decent, no racer but fun to be on! I sail mostly in the Finger Lakes (NY), Solomons MD, and Key West, the best part of the trailer sailor is going new places! Also as a reference, I bought my Spindrift in 2001 for 3k, it needed a lot of cleaning but no structural repairs, won't any races but if your looking at a spindrift your not looking to race!
try starwinds.com/stw500.html
Good Luck and Happy sailing!


----------



## capnj34 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im glad to see there are a lot of Spindrift 22 owners out there, I used to own one myself and sold it a number of years ago and would like to find it again if possible and if nothing else I would like to know its still being used and works. It was an 1984 hull number 227 at the time I owned her she was named Aerial.


----------



## PAO13 (May 13, 2011)

electricc0wb0y said:


> Is anyone still in need of manuals? I recently purchased a Spindrift 22 that came with 'the manuals.' There is not much content.


Any chance of getting a copy of the manuals?

Thanks


----------



## dhflys (Feb 21, 2000)

I would like a copy of the manuals, too.

Thanks


----------



## sbrant53 (Aug 11, 2014)

Am also looking for a manuel, any infromation / pictures for a spindrift 22 1983 model that I just bought. thanks


----------



## Stan-K (Feb 26, 2015)

If still looking I can send you a copy have the original flyer also 
Stan-K  I'm looking for a Bow Rail (Pulpet) for my 1985 Spindrift 22


----------



## Kula (Feb 22, 2016)

I recently purchased a 1982 spectrum 22 and it appears to be very similar to the spindrift 22. I would really like a copy of the manual if anyone has it. Thanks, Kula. [email protected]


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Just bought an '85 Spindrift 22, pretty good shape, sat unused in a slip for a few years. Cleaning up, figuring out the rigging, etc. Could use a manual as well.

Thanks,

- Tim


----------



## Blowboat22 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have the sailboat you used to own. Bought it out of a barn after sitting 16 years. 227 still named aerial


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Mine is #247, built in September 1985.


----------



## RogerTheLimey (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi,
It's 9 years later, and I have the same problem. I have a Spindrift 22 in fairly good condition. I am not the worlds greatest or most knowledgeable sailor, so I have some questions about rigging the boat. 

1) There seem to be three halyards going up the mast. One (from the top) is the mainsail. The second from the top is the jib. However there is a third which has a pulley (block) just by the spreader. I have no ide what that is for.

2) I think that the jib halyards run from the jib OUTSIDE the stays, and then down the side of the cabin through the pulley-on-a-slider to the winch. Is that correct, or should they go inside the stays?

3) There are two more unused pulleys at the base of the mast, and one on the left side of the roof. I give up. I have no idea. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Hi RTL,

Yes, it can be quite frustrating finding info on these boats. And there is no such thing as the world's greatest or most knowledgeable sailor: they don't exist - we're all just making it up as we go along ... ;-P

I can only help you with the following:

1) My boat has a CDI jib furler, with a self-contained halyard, so there is no jib halyard on the mast, although there are four sheaves in the masthead. The main halyard does indeed go through the masthead, and is led aft to a clutch on the port cabin top. I intend to change this setup to a swivel cleat arrangement on the mast for easier reefing. I have no idea what that block by your spreader is for. Something to do with a spinnaker? Dunno, as my boat does not have, nor is rigged, for a spin.

2) I think you mean the jib sheets, and yes, they should run outside of the shrouds (sidestays). Our chainplates (shroud attachment points on deck) are mounted next to the cabin, not out on the gunwales, so this routing makes the most sense.

3) My RS22 has evidence that there may have been other blocks mounted to the deck near the mast base, as well as other fittings (clutches?) mounted to the aft cabin roof, but they have been eliminated/glassed over. These may have been for jib/spin halyards led aft to the cockpit, but I have no way of knowing.

Hope this helps, and if you care to join my RS22 FB page, please feel free to do so, and join the whopping one other person who has!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1703154926602135/


----------



## Jdoss73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Just recently purchased a 1983 spindrift 22.
I would like a copy of the manual as well if someone has it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Welllll &#8230; considering the fact that this thread has been around for almost 18 years, and nobody has yet found or posted a manual, I wouldn't get your hopes up. <pout>

You're more than welcome to join the FB group I linked to above. A few others have joined since my above post, and there have been some helpful discussions on there.


----------



## Jonbont (Aug 22, 2020)

Just bought a very tired 1984 Spinndrift 22 that sat on a trailer about 10 years with mast down and shrouds connected. After solving issues attaching the furler/forestay we finally raised the mast with good tensions. But there was no backstay attached to mast. We found one deep in a parts box. Question: Is it safe to sail Spinndrift 22 without a back stay??? Help.


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Jonbont said:


> Just bought a very tired 1984 Spinndrift 22 that sat on a trailer about 10 years with mast down and shrouds connected. After solving issues attaching the furler/forestay we finally raised the mast with good tensions. But there was no backstay attached to mast. We found one deep in a parts box. Question: Is it safe to sail Spinndrift 22 without a back stay??? Help.


Welcome Jonbont!

Although the chainplates are aft of the mast step, and the mast will stay up when the boat is at rest, I would not recommend sailing it w/o the backstay. It was designed with one for a reason(s).

You're welcome to join the Spindrift/Spectrum 22 Facebook group if you have any other questions. We have a rather small but very active group, and we'd love to have you aboard!


----------



## Jonbont (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you riggerdood. We have decided to drop the mast back down, add the back stay and remove the 4' length of PVC that was on the forestay foil. Can anyone tell me why there would be the PVC on the foil? I'm guessing it was to protect the foil from crimping during travel on the trailer. Another question: We had so much trouble inserting the clevis pin under the furling drum. What is the secret? We finally removed the U'shaped piece of stainless under the drum to give more room to getting the clevis pin in. Now we have to reverse the same steps again to drop and raise the mast a second time.


riggerdood said:


> Welcome Jonbont!
> 
> Although the chainplates are aft of the mast step, and the mast will stay up when the boat is at rest, I would not recommend sailing it w/o the backstay. It was designed with one for a reason(s).
> 
> You're welcome to join the Spindrift/Spectrum 22 Facebook group if you have any other questions. We have a rather small but very active group, and we'd love to have you aboard!


d


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Jonbont said:


> Thank you riggerdood. We have decided to drop the mast back down, add the back stay and remove the 4' length of PVC that was on the forestay foil. Can anyone tell me why there would be the PVC on the foil? I'm guessing it was to protect the foil from crimping during travel on the trailer. Another question: We had so much trouble inserting the clevis pin under the furling drum. What is the secret? We finally removed the U'shaped piece of stainless under the drum to give more room to getting the clevis pin in. Now we have to reverse the same steps again to drop and raise the mast a second time.
> d


No prob! I have no idea what the 4' PVC is for. Got any pics? What kind of furler? Rum Line has a CDI FF2, and, yes, care must be taken to not bend or kink the furler luff.

What kind of mast raising system are you using? I use a wishbone type system, and have no trouble at all pinning the forestay. If you also have a CDI furler, you do not want to remove that U shaped piece, or any of the washers between it and the drum, because they play a critical role in the furler functioning correctly/safely.


----------



## Jonbont (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks again Riggerdood.
Monday we dropped the mast - with 2 extra helpers - removed the PVC off the furler foil, installed the backstay, put on the sails, stepped the mast and repaired two stanchions. She looks shipshape and we're hoping to do a test sail tomorrow. Could you send me a drawing or set of instructions for a wishbone system for stepping and unsteppping the mast. I've seen a similar system 20 years ago, but would love to see how it works on the Spindrift 22. There must be an easier way. The mast is certainly heavier than my first two small boats - dating back when I first bought a boat 58 years.
Jon


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Jonbont said:


> Thanks again Riggerdood.
> Monday we dropped the mast - with 2 extra helpers - removed the PVC off the furler foil, installed the backstay, put on the sails, stepped the mast and repaired two stanchions. She looks shipshape and we're hoping to do a test sail tomorrow. Could you send me a drawing or set of instructions for a wishbone system for stepping and unsteppping the mast. I've seen a similar system 20 years ago, but would love to see how it works on the Spindrift 22. There must be an easier way. The mast is certainly heavier than my first two small boats - dating back when I first bought a boat 58 years.
> Jon


You're getting there! Below is an illustration of how the wishbone system works. Mine is identical, except I don't run the line back to the cockpit. I just use the mainsheet and raise it from the foredeck. The important thing is that the bases of the wishbone need to be in line athwartships with the mast step, so they both pivot around the same point. Luckily, the RS22 has stanchions at that location, so the pivot points can be at the base of the stanchions. I also use baby stays that go from the stanchion tops up to the mast, about 8 - 10 feet up. These keep the mast from swaying side to side until it's high enough for the shrouds to take over.


----------



## Jonbont (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks Riggerdood. Now we understand the two rods we found tucked in with all the jumble of stuff. We'll see how this works out when dropping the mast in a couple of months. (We'll sail her in West Michigan where we have real winter.) So here is our next problem. We (my son's father-in-law) bought the boat for cheap but had to give up the trailer to the (private) boat seller who wanted it for another boat he had. I was called in to help rig it after my son had launched the boat and moved it to a slip. So I never saw the trailer. Any help with a photo, diagram or description of an appropriate trailer and/or support system design would be very helpful. We are looking to purchase a trailer (or second choice redesign a trailer) that we can make work when using a launch ramp to haul her out of the water.


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Jonbont said:


> Thanks Riggerdood. Now we understand the two rods we found tucked in with all the jumble of stuff. We'll see how this works out when dropping the mast in a couple of months. (We'll sail her in West Michigan where we have real winter.) So here is our next problem. We (my son's father-in-law) bought the boat for cheap but had to give up the trailer to the (private) boat seller who wanted it for another boat he had. I was called in to help rig it after my son had launched the boat and moved it to a slip. So I never saw the trailer. Any help with a photo, diagram or description of an appropriate trailer and/or support system design would be very helpful. We are looking to purchase a trailer (or second choice redesign a trailer) that we can make work when using a launch ramp to haul her out of the water.


Great! I hope the rods are the wishbone. The trailer needn't be anything fancy. Mine is a Performance Trailers single axle, no brakes. Towed the boat fine from FL to CA. An extendable tongue is very helpful. It needs to have a center bunk for the keel, and side bunks that only steady the boat. Most of the weight should be on the keel. The white things you see are PVC tubes covering the keel guides, which are also very helpful. Oh, that's my wishbone on the left in the right hand photo.


----------



## Jonbont (Aug 22, 2020)

riggerdood said:


> Great! I hope the rods are the wishbone. The trailer needn't be anything fancy. Mine is a Performance Trailers single axle, no brakes. Towed the boat fine from FL to CA. An extendable tongue is very helpful. It needs to have a center bunk for the keel, and side bunks that only steady the boat. Most of the weight should be on the keel. The white things you see are PVC tubes covering the keel guides, which are also very helpful. Oh, that's my wishbone on the left in the right hand photo.
> 
> View attachment 136750
> View attachment 136751


We've been sailing the Spindrift 22, but it's getting cold and windy here in West Michigan (Saugatuck). We'd like to pull the boat in the next couple of weeks. Does anyone have a compatible trailer we can buy, rent or borrow for a day or two to remove the boat from the slip and bring it 'home' to the driveway near Grand Rapids. 
Jonbont


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Jonbont said:


> We've been sailing the Spindrift 22, but it's getting cold and windy here in West Michigan (Saugatuck). We'd like to pull the boat in the next couple of weeks. Does anyone have a compatible trailer we can buy, rent or borrow for a day or two to remove the boat from the slip and bring it 'home' to the driveway near Grand Rapids.
> Jonbont


Wish I could help you out, but my trailer is a LONG way from you, and my boat is currently occupying it.


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Well, I'll be damned. Somebody just posted a pdf of the manual to the RS22 facebook group! So, after almost exactly 20 years of this thread, here it is.


----------



## Keelboat2021 (May 13, 2021)

I bought '86 Spindrift 22 #416 on May 10. It's in great shape. She came with the original manuals. Riggerdood are those trailer keel guides DIY or purchased?


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

Keelboat2021 said:


> I bought '86 Spindrift 22 #416 on May 10. It's in great shape. She came with the original manuals. Riggerdood are those trailer keel guides DIY or purchased?


Hey Keelboat, congrats on the new-to-you RS22! Mine's an '85, #247. Do you have other manuals besides what I attached above, and if so, would you mind scanning them and posting them here?

As to the keel guides, the aft pair were on the trailer when I bought the boat. I added the forward pair after a few retrievals where the boat wouldn't settle straight onto the trailer. Now it loads on just fine.

If you'd like (and anyone else here for that matter), you're welcome to join the Spindrift/Spectrum 22 owners group on Facebook. Just answer the questions and I'll approve you. We have a small but active and growing roster of owners of these fine vessels!


----------



## wyostrom (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, 
I've had a Spindrift22 (1986 year)since 1991. Over the last couple of years, I've had trouble with the center board sticking in the fully retracted position. This spring the board will not drop down at all. Does anyone have any ideas what might be wrong. The boat needs some additional work and am within a couple of days from taking it to the landfill. 
It is a sad day for me since it's is great boat. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Don


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

wyostrom said:


> Hi,
> I've had a Spindrift22 (1986 year)since 1991. Over the last couple of years, I've had trouble with the center board sticking in the fully retracted position. This spring the board will not drop down at all. Does anyone have any ideas what might be wrong. The boat needs some additional work and am within a couple of days from taking it to the landfill.
> It is a sad day for me since it's is great boat. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks, Don


Don, do you keep your boat in a slip? If so, you might have marine growth/barnacles in there preventing the CB from dropping. This is common with many boats of this design. You could go up in there with a long wood saw or flat piece of metal and scrape it out. Or, it's possible the pendant is hanging up on something, in which case you might be able to pull the pedestal off the cabin sole and see if it's fouled.

Good luck, and please don't doom the boat to the scrap pile!


----------



## wyostrom (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks riggerdood, I keep the boat in a slip 4 months a year(short season in Wyoming) on a lake. Three years ago I had the pendant changed thinking that it might be part of the problem. The shop that did the work didn't notice anything wrong with the centerboard but he wasn't able to check the pivot pin. It seems that something must be swelling up because in the spring after sitting on the trailer the board will drop completely down and if I don't pull it completely up it would work during the season. I'm sort of at a loss. The pivot seems to be a galvanized 3/4 inch pipe with a pipe plug on each end and glassed into the hull, at least that's my guess. Thanks for your suggestion, I really don't want to scrap the boat but without the centerboard operational and given the winds we have here it really isn't safe to sail.
Thanks again, Don


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

wyostrom said:


> Thanks riggerdood, I keep the boat in a slip 4 months a year(short season in Wyoming) on a lake. Three years ago I had the pendant changed thinking that it might be part of the problem. The shop that did the work didn't notice anything wrong with the centerboard but he wasn't able to check the pivot pin. It seems that something must be swelling up because in the spring after sitting on the trailer the board will drop completely down and if I don't pull it completely up it would work during the season. I'm sort of at a loss. The pivot seems to be a galvanized 3/4 inch pipe with a pipe plug on each end and glassed into the hull, at least that's my guess. Thanks for your suggestion, I really don't want to scrap the boat but without the centerboard operational and given the winds we have here it really isn't safe to sail.
> Thanks again, Don


Well, it wouldn't be the first time a c/b has gotten stuck from swelling, and I didn't think of that possibility in my previous reply. 4 months in a slip would sure be long enough to allow water ingress. I am not entirely sure of the construction of our c/b's, but if it's cored and/or has a metal frame "tree" inside, you might be able to raise the boat, drop the c/b, and drill some small holes in the bottom, let it dry out/shrink, then refill the holes and reseal the pivot and pendant holes, which are probably where the water is getting in in the first place.


----------



## wyostrom (Jun 24, 2021)

riggerdood said:


> Well, it wouldn't be the first time a c/b has gotten stuck from swelling, and I didn't think of that possibility in my previous reply. 4 months in a slip would sure be long enough to allow water ingress. I am not entirely sure of the construction of our c/b's, but if it's cored and/or has a metal frame "tree" inside, you might be able to raise the boat, drop the c/b, and drill some small holes in the bottom, let it dry out/shrink, then refill the holes and reseal the pivot and pendant holes, which are probably where the water is getting in in the first place.


thanks again for the suggestion. My sailing buddy and I are going to make a try at something like that this coming week.


----------



## riggerdood (May 10, 2016)

I sure hope that you can come to a solution! Please keep us posted how it works out ...


----------

